# Rio Nanay/top level shoaler



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking for some advice on a top level shoaling fish which would work in my 290 litre setup.

I am going to be doing a big rescape in my tank to give more territory and shade for my biotodoma cupido colony however my tank has little activity in the mid/top level with my columbian tetras preferring low/mid.

At present I have:
8 biotodoma cupido
12 columbian tetra
1 bn pleco
4 siamese algae eaters

Im open to any ideas but ideally would love a fish native to rio nanay /Peru


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here's a link to an interview with Alberto Barboza about his trips to the Rio Nanay. He lists some other native fish.

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?26263-Rio-Nanay-Biotope


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

How about a group of Hatchets? I believe there are multiple species native to Peru..


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

I was looking for a bit more colour and movement .....did think about pencilfish but a little unsure how they would respond to my columbians.....and would they stay near top??
Saying that maybe hatchets would work.....what kinda behaviours would I get from them??
Been alot of bad stories about hatchets carrying disease and parasites.....id have to locate a reputable source


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Here's a link to an interview with Alberto Barboza about his trips to the Rio Nanay. He lists some other native fish.
> 
> http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?26263-Rio-Nanay-Biotope


Cool ...cheers


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

I was looking at penguin tetra but it says they get up to 3 inches in size....a little big probably but perfect otherwise


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

I keep penguin tetras, but I have never seen them hit 3 inches and some of mine are about 5-6 years old! they are a good fish for the upper levels of the tank, BUT they are not a shoaler, sure they will shoal in a fantastic formation when in the dealers tank and for a while when you get them home, their patterns and the angle they hang at in the water make them a very striking fish, but as the mature they swim as individuals with the males battling and giving chase to others, I think the hatchets are a good choice if you have a closed topped tank, otherwise you are going to end up picking their dead bodies up off the floor! not a shoaler but another good fish for the top with great colour and fins, plus some interesting breeding activity is the common splash tetra, maybe 2 males and 6 or 8 females


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Joe


----------

